# C section at 36 weeks



## Babybee5

Ok so here goes I was talking to my doctor and they suggested that I have a c section at 36 weeks and I'm just not to sure why currently I am healthier than I have been in nearly 2 years I should explain I have diabetes and had a tube removed apparently while I was pregnant with this baby ( obviously I didn't know yet) they are saying they don't want to risk me going into labour does anyone know the risks involved as I would obviously prefer to wait as close as to 40 weeks as possible


----------



## Viperbunny

I am not sure what the risks would be, but I can tell you that if they want you to have a c section that early, then it's probably for the best. Most babies are fully mature by then and there shouldn't be a problem. If they are worried about you going into labor, I would listen. It may not be worth the risk.


----------



## katy1310

If it puts your mind at rest at all, I had my baby by c-section at 27 weeks, and she is absolutely fine - a very hyper 2 year old. By 36 weeks, your baby has had a lot longer to mature than my LO had and very near fullterm. They wouldn't deliver without good reason so they must be confident that everything will be ok x


----------



## SatansSprite

My son had weight issues but was otherwise healthy born at 36 weeks. He had IUGR so had to stay to put on weight. However, at the same time there was another baby born who was also delivered at 36 weeks and only stayed a couple days, which I believe was because the parents opted to have him circumcised.


----------



## lch28

Babies born at 36 weeks will have no issues other then a tiny bit underweight. I have a incompetent cervix and they take out the cerclage (stitch to prevent pre term labor) at 36 weeks. Some people go into labor that day so we shall see. I am sure if there were many risks they would not take it out at 36 weeks


----------



## Cazzyg

Have you had any scans that indicate the baby is large? Is that why delivery at 36 weeks is being recommended?

My daughter was born by c section at 36 weeks and is now a very active 3 year old. However, I would also say that it's not quite true that all babies born at 36 weeks have no issues. My daughter did spend 10 days in intensive care due to respiratory distress.

I would be asking why 36 weeks and not 37 and why the need for a section rather than induction. A natural delivery reduces the risks to the baby for conditions like respiratory distress. There may be very valid reasons why but you should be informed why this is the recommendation.


----------



## FeLynn

good luck hun!


----------



## jesz9

My twins were born via C section at 36W 1 D and were perfect! We went home all together 4 days later, you should be fine hun :)


----------



## Mummyjessie

This could well be my fate too, am watching this thread for all your great answers x


----------



## Arisa

Babybee5 said:


> Ok so here goes I was talking to my doctor and they suggested that I have a c section at 36 weeks and I'm just not to sure why currently I am healthier than I have been in nearly 2 years I should explain I have diabetes and had a tube removed apparently while I was pregnant with this baby ( obviously I didn't know yet) they are saying they don't want to risk me going into labour does anyone know the risks involved as I would obviously prefer to wait as close as to 40 weeks as possible

Hey there well I had an emcs at 37 weeks which is only one week on and still by some midwives considered "pre term" but she was okay, the only hing you will find is that she will need to have mucus suctioned from her but that is due to her being delivered via c section and not vaginally plus she will probably spend one night or maybe two in the special baby unit for breathing as their lungs do not fully mature until 38 weeks so my girl was in SCBU unit for one night and then another night just to check her breathing but other than that she did fine. She weighed a healthy 8lbs 6oz and lost a bit as they tend to do but is fine now. your baby should be fine and healthy as long as baby is monitored:thumbup:


----------

